# [SOLVED]Prevent linux from wake up when open laptop lid

## ccgoo

Linux is sleep with laptop lid closed. Then I open the lid, it will wake up automatically.

This happens everytime.

But I don't want it to wake up automatically. I want circumstances as the following

Linux is sleep with laptop lid closed. The I open the lid, it doesn't wake up until I press power button of Fn button.

I have googled for a while, and I found people there are opposed to me, they all want "wake up on lid open".

BTW: I have stopped /etc/init.d/acpid, but system still could wake up on lid open.

I forgot to say, I am using thinkpad x60.Last edited by ccgoo on Fri Sep 05, 2008 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ccgoo

Oh, I found the method myself.

First

I found a file in /proc, /proc/acpi/wakeup

$ cat /prco/acpi/wakeup

Device  S-state   Status   Sysfs node

LID      S3     *enabled

SLPB      S3     *enabled

USB0      S3     disabled  pci:0000:00:1d.0

USB1      S3     disabled  pci:0000:00:1d.1

USB2      S3     disabled  pci:0000:00:1d.2

USB7      S3     disabled  pci:0000:00:1d.7

...

There is "LID", and I think maybe I should echo something into that file.

So I tried "echo LID > /proc/acpi/wakeup"

Then cat that file again, I saw LID is changed into disabled.

And I suspend system, close lid, and then open it... Good, that does work. My system didn't wake up automatically.  :Smile: )))

But there is a new problem: My system can't wake up even if I press Fn button. It wakes up only when I press power button.  :Sad: ((

So I googled again with /proc/acpi/wakeup as keyword.

And finally I found a perfect answer at

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:How_to_make_ACPI_work

Now, I am doing what that page told me...  :Smile: )

----------

